# Probleme bei der Installation Siemens Starter V4.3 SP3



## hubert (12 Oktober 2013)

Hallo Forumgemeinde,

ich habe bei der Installatrion vom Siemens Starter V4.3 SP3 ein kleiner Problem. Nachdem ich die Setup.exe auführe, erscheint die Fehlermeldung das Starter nicht mit Siemens Step-7 Micro/WIN V4.0 SP9 und der Operationsbibliothek von Mirco/WIN 32 installiert werden darf. Habe ihr das Problem auch schon gehabt? Ich brauch aber Step 7 Micro/WIN V4.0 SP9 auf meinem Rechner.
Habe auch mal das Bild angehängt.

Betriebssystem Windows 7 64Bit Professional


----------



## miami (14 Oktober 2013)

Zweitrechner oder virtuelle Maschinen verwenden (z.b. VMware, Virtual PC oder andere)


----------



## ChristophD (15 Oktober 2013)

gleiches Problem im Siemens Forum  
https://www.automation.siemens.com/WW/forum/guests/PostShow.aspx?PageIndex=1&PostID=494456&Language=de&onlyInternet=False#494456


----------



## ChristophD (15 Oktober 2013)

Auszug Starter Liesmich:

1.4	STARTER und andere Engineering - Software

Ein gleichzeitiger Betrieb der Varianten STARTER, SIMOTION SCOUT, SIMATIC S7-Technology, SIMATIC NCM PC und STEP 7-Micro/WIN 32 (PC-EDITION) auf einem PC/PG wird derzeit nicht unterstützt.
Bei bereits installierter STEP 7 Software gilt für den STARTER V4.3 SP3 die Mindestvoraussetzung von STEP 7 V5.3 SP1 HF1.
Für die SINUMERIK Gerätetypen NCU7x0 gilt die Mindestvoraussetzung von STEP7 V5.3 SP2.
Neuere Versionen der SINUMERIK NCUs können ggfs. auch neuere STEP7-Versionen voraussetzen.


----------



## zako (7 November 2013)

siehe auch:

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/83147362


----------

